
History of editors for Lisp - tosh
https://github.com/shaunlebron/history-of-lisp-parens/blob/master/editors.md
======
phoe-krk
There is no mention of the most recent editor that is being developed - Second
Climacs, by Robert Strandh. [https://github.com/robert-strandh/Second-
Climacs](https://github.com/robert-strandh/Second-Climacs)

It has multiple novel ideas, such as generating a syntax tree of typed Lisp
code as it is being typed in on the keyboard, which allows it to automatically
check and validate symbol spelling and indent code based not on regexes, but
on the actual Lisp code that is being edited.

~~~
maxilulu
Is nothing new, have been done many times in form of language server
protocols.

~~~
cellularmitosis
Would love to see other examples of this!

~~~
wyuenho
Literally how every IDE works since Eclipse, and may be even earlier

~~~
bunderbunder
In .NET it's even advanced to the point that the official C# and Visual Basic
(and maybe others) compilers expose this functionality themselves, so that the
IDE doesn't have to implement its own parser that may or may not understand
things the same way.

Contrast with, e.g., working with Scala in IntelliJ, where you just have to
kind of get used to the fact that the IDE will occasionally insist six ways
from Sunday that your working code couldn't possibly compile.

------
Y_Y
I'd love to see a couple of screencasts of people effectively using these. I
use spacemacs in evil mode, but I find smartparens infuriating. I don't know
if this is because it doesn't suit me, or it's just no good, or if (most
likely) I don't know how it's supposed to be used and haven't learnt the keys.

Any advice on getting off the ground for sexp editing (racket mostly) in a
modern semantic way would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
xj9
my favorite sexp editing algo is parinfer, but afaik it hasn't been ported to
emacs yet and definitely not packaged for spacemacs. i was first exposed to
parinfer when i was playing around with light table, which is where i always
end up if i'm spending a lot of time writing lisp/scheme

~~~
another-cuppa
There is at least one implementation of parinfer for emacs by now.

~~~
xj9
link?

~~~
Arkanosis
[https://github.com/DogLooksGood/parinfer-
mode](https://github.com/DogLooksGood/parinfer-mode) ?

~~~
kencausey
It is in MELPA ([https://melpa.org/#/](https://melpa.org/#/)).

------
DonaldFisk
Details of the Binford structure editor for MacLisp are documented in the
Pitmanual:
[http://www.maclisp.info/pitmanual/edit.html](http://www.maclisp.info/pitmanual/edit.html)

------
pjmlp
MCL.

[http://basalgangster.macgui.com/RetroMacComputing/The_Long_V...](http://basalgangster.macgui.com/RetroMacComputing/The_Long_View/Entries/2013/2/17_Macintosh_Common_Lisp.html)

LispWorks

[http://www.lispworks.com/images/lw-ide-
cocoa.png](http://www.lispworks.com/images/lw-ide-cocoa.png)

Allegro Common Lisp

[https://franz.com/products/allegro-common-
lisp/acl_ide.lhtml](https://franz.com/products/allegro-common-
lisp/acl_ide.lhtml)

~~~
ahendy
Was wondering why LispWorks wasn't mentioned. Am learning Common Lisp and this
is the editor I went with.

------
MarkMMullin
I wish kbemacs had not managed to so successfully disappear - it was my fave -
I'd resurrect it if I could

~~~
another-cuppa
What's stopping you? Is the code incompatible with newer versions of emacs?

------
_emacsomancer_
In terms of Emacs packages, thoughts about the best lisp parens package?

~~~
another-cuppa
I've only tried paredit and smartparens. I ended up going back to paredit due
to some annoyances with the latter but unfortunately I can't remember what (I
should make a note of such things). I'd be interested to hear from someone who
switched from paredit to one of the newer ones.

~~~
ebzzry
I used paredit before, then I switched to smartparens. I have also tried
parinfer, but I didn’t like the way it behaves. I share the sentiments of this
blog post [https://github.com/noctuid/parinfer-
notes](https://github.com/noctuid/parinfer-notes)

------
Tomte
Leaving out Hemlock?

